# Need quick Body Weight routine



## reed11b (Aug 18, 2014)

I have been doing MA's 6 week APFT prep program, but on Friday, I'll be taking my daughter to Colorado to see her Grandma for a week. Since she lives on a farm south of Ft. Carson, I won't have access to a gym for some of the equipment the MA program requires. Anyone have a good body weight APFT prep program I can do for a week? I know that running and alternating PU & SU routines are an obvious back up, or Stew Smith's programing, but I would love a little more variety.
Reed


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 18, 2014)

Do 200-300 burbpees, everyday you are gone. Do them for time. That will work out your whole body in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## reed11b (Aug 18, 2014)

That almost gets a "hate".
Reed


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 18, 2014)

Tabata anything.  Simple, no equipment required and you can even download a Tabata timer app.  It doesn't get much easier...


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 18, 2014)

Reed, depending on where you live now, don't forget the higher altitude air will be a little more strenuous on you, which you will most likely get winded faster than normal. But you will be on a farm so there should be plenty of things around there to use. Grab an old tire and a sledge hammer and beat the fuck out of it for 10 minutes, move a hay pile from one point to the other side of the farm and back, do a combo of bear crawl and crab walk around the perimeter, lunges, burpees, jump box, sprints, get a wheel barrow full of shit (okay fine dirt will be just fine but poop will make you run faster) for time over a certain distance (50 yard sprints will work out legs and upper body). Any place you put up a pull up bar? If so tie some chain around you and rock out pull ups. Do the Advanced Armstrong pull-up program (http://armstrongpullupprogram.com/armstrong-advanced/).


----------



## compforce (Aug 18, 2014)

This should work for you...


----------



## reed11b (Aug 18, 2014)

No "almost" about your hate.
Reed


----------



## compforce (Aug 18, 2014)

hey, just trying to help a brother out!


----------



## reed11b (Aug 24, 2014)

UPDATE: Supersets, intervals, and tabata sets of PU and SU and variants along with 400m repeats and 1.5-2mile runs and daily pull-ups is working out just fine. Can feel the elevation difference and I hope it helps in Sept.
Reed


----------

